# 1969 Princeton Reverb for $950



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I messaged the seller to let them know their amp is actually a '69 (mistakenly listed as '79) and that it's worth at least twice what they're asking. Not sure if I was too late to help out...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Note it has a solid state rectifier...change your view of the value?

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

bgreenhouse said:


> Note it has a solid state rectifier...change your view of the value?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Nope. Could be a plug in or, even if hard wired, easily reversible.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmm...thanks.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

That's walking distance from me. Just sent him a message and if it's still there and working passably I'm gonna buy it.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

I sent him one too . No response yet. But you are closer.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

StevieMac said:


> I messaged the seller to let them know their amp is actually a '69 (mistakenly listed as '79) and that it's worth at least twice what they're asking. Not sure if I was too late to help out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you think that it is a ‘69?
Because of the drip edge?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

It was in kitchener and Richi sold it at 5pm


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Why do you think that it is a ‘69?
> Because of the drip edge?


Yep.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

StevieMac said:


> Yep.


the guy also owns some very high end 500 series equipment which is not rookie equipment, so I’d be curious if he may have simply placed a 79 in a drip edge 69?

It Is curious that he wouldn’t have any other photos.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

That was a steal of a deal.

A few years ago I nabbed a 1968 PR for $1300. New electrolytics, but original tubes, speaker and everything else. I didn't think a better deal was possible until I saw this.


----------



## loudspkr (Aug 19, 2020)

Bummer, too slow!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought my late 60's Princeton for $350 in the 90's.


----------

